# how do i post a how-to?



## mmilano (Aug 29, 2002)

I learned today how to network jag with win2k with no special software.  I am new here and wanted to share, but can't post a how-to.

Is ther a place i should submit my tutorial?

thanks,
mike


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2002)

Yes, there is.  In the Mac OS X: How To sections.  Just click on that section, then click on the New Thread button, just like you did to post this question. 

Make sure you click on Preview so you can proof read your typing and make any corrections on typos.


----------



## mmilano (Aug 30, 2002)

thanks for the reply cheryl, but unfortunately there are some strange permissions that restrict me posting on that page.

Here is the message I get when I try to post a new message on that page:
"You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: "

It is in the vbulletin settings.  I'm sure the vb admin knows why, but I'm still waiting for an answer =/

btw.. who needs preview when vb has the wonderful "edit" button.  .. thank god for that thing   

thanks


----------

